# Wer hat einen Pool?



## Vogel (24. Feb. 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

wer von Euch hat denn Zuhause einen Pool im Garten? 
Ich bräuchte da mal ein Paar Tipps wie ich das ganze am besten angehe, nach welchen Kriterien habt ihr gewählt welcher Pool es sein soll? 
Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas überfordert, die Kids liegen mir schon seit Ewigkeiten in den Ohren das sie einen Pool haben möchten. Haben lange darüber diskutiert und dann schließlich zugestimmt. 
Was sollte ich umbedingt beachten bei der Auswahl?


----------



## max171266 (24. Feb. 2014)

Hi Vogel 
Es kommt drauf an was du machen möchtest. 
Bleibt er über den Winter stehen? 
Oder einen Aufblas Pool? 
Das wichtigste ist der Filter da solltest du nicht sparen .
Wenn möglich solltest du einen Sand Filter benutzen! 
Der Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## blackbird (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Vogel. 
Es kommt auch darauf an, wieviel Platz und Budget Du hast. 
Der Hinweis von Manfred auf einen Sandfilter bezog sich nur auf einen normalen Pool, den man mit Chlorwasser betreibt, denke ich. Einen Naturpool filterst Du mit Hilfe von Pflanzen, die die Nährstoffe im Wasser verbrauchen und es damit reinigen. 
Gib doch mal ein paar Eckdaten bekannt, ggf. ein Bild vom Platz, wo der Pool hin soll.
Grüße vom anderen Vogel


----------



## Ceres4 (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe seit 8 Jahren einen kleinen Pool im Garten. Es ist ein Stahlwandbecken in 8-Form 1,20 tief, ca 5,30 lang und 3,20 breit, ca. 16 qm Wasser. Ovale Becken Becken muss man ein Stück eingraben, aber am schönsten sehen die eh eingegraben aus. Wir hatten den Pool die ersten zwei Jahre frei stehend gehabt (geht bei 8-Form Becken) einfach um zu sehen ob wir ihn wirklich regelmäßig nutzen. Dann haben wir ihn erst eingegraben. Ich habe eine Sandfilterpumpe dran die im Sommer ca. 4-6 stunden läuft. Im Sommer decke ich den Pool jeden Abend mit einer Noppenfolie ab (gegen Wärmeverlust und Dreck). Ich desinfiziere das Wasser mit Sauerstoff (kein Chlor) und Algenmittel. Zusätzlich braucht man an Chemie noch Flockungsmittel, damit das Wasser nicht milchig wird. Ich habe auch eine Solarabsorberanlage auf meiner Gartenhütte eingebaut, damit sich der Pool schneller erwärmt, ansonsten dauert das je nach Lage und Höhe ewig. Und in kaltes Wasser geht keiner gern. Der Pflegeaufwand ist ca. alle 2 Tage durchsaugen (am besten einen Sauger der über den Skimmer läuft) , regelmäßig keschern und einmal die Woche Pumpe Rückspülen und Chemie ins Wasser. Wir duschen auch immer alle vorher und haben eine Bütt für die Füße vor der Leiter stehen. Am wärmsten kann ich Dir eine Solardusche empfehlen, ich Dusche ca. 4 Monate im Sommer ausschließlich im Garten  es ist herrlich ! Im Winter ist der Pool  halb leer und alles frostsicher gemacht, und der Pool mit einer großen dunklen Plane abgedeckt ! Der Spaß ich nicht billig, aber wir haben auf zwei Urlaube verzichtet und ist dafür den Pool gekauft ! 
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas helfen
viele Grüße

Angela


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2014)

Letztes Jahr haben wir einen dieser Aufblassringe mit angehängter Folie gekauft. Filter ist der drinne welchen es dabei gab....Wenn ich günstig an einen Sandfilter komme schlage ich zu. Wichtig war mir einen Pool mit einer möglichst großen Höhe zu bekommen...da wir Platz im Garten haben ist er auch ziemlich groß im Durchmesser geworden. So ein INTEX Schwimmbecken  mit Luftring, weil ich bei Stahlwenden nicht an die flexibilität glaube welche ein Luftring bringt.

So ein Pool muss unbedingt gerade stehen.....um an den Boden zum Geländeausgleich zu kommen habe ich den Teich gebaut. Dann schwimmt da immer so eine Tablette in einem Schwimmer drinn rum als rundum Pflege gegen Algen, Flockungsmittel, Chlor und was die sonst noch hilf. Ich traue den Kram aber nicht und habe somit immer mal gemessen und musste haubtschächlich beim PH nachdosieren.

Da jetzt eine größere Ausgabe zu tätigen war nicht mein Ziel, da ich davon ausgehe das die Kinder sowieso Irgendwann lieber mit ihren Freundinnen ins Schwimmbad fahren.

Wenn mir einer genügend Euro rüber schickt, währe ich ja bereit einen profesionellen Naturschwimmteich zu bauen. Solange das keiner macht muss der Pool reichen.


----------



## Vogel (26. Feb. 2014)

Also es sollte ein in den Boden eingelassener Pool sein, der dann auch über Winter draußen bleibt 
Es soll kein Naturteich sein, aber es geht ja nach Angela trotzdem ohne Chlor, werde das mal daheim vorschlagen!

Ansonsten vom Platz her ist einiges möglich, haben da eine Fläche von ca 30 m^2. Budget haben wir keinen Plan in welcher Größenordnung wir uns da einreihen müssen...


----------



## Vogel (27. Feb. 2014)

Jetzt muss ich noch eine Frage stellen und zwar wenn jemand einen in den Boden eingelassenen Pool gebaut hat, hat der dann alles mit der Hand ausgebuddelt, einen Bagger oder so gemietet, oder hat wer gleich eine Baufirma beauftragt? Wir hätten uns jetzt nämlich an eine bekannte Baufirma gewendet, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dass was wir vorhaben in denen ihrer "Größenordnung" liegt. Gibt es evtl. Firmen die speziell auf den Gartenpool spezialisiert sind oder müsste man sich da an Landschaftsgärtner u.a. wenden?

Liebe Grüße


_Edit by Christine: Werbelink entfernt_


----------



## jolantha (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Vogel,
die preiswerteste Lösung ( außer von Hand auszubuddeln ) ist, sich einen Minibagger zu mieten.
Bei Euch gibt es doch sicher auch Geräteverleihfirmen. Wenn Du es Dir nicht slber zutraust, geht das bei manchen auch mit
Arbeiter ! Wird dann aber teurer.


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2014)

Lieber Vogel, was für ein Name zum Ansprechen. 

Ob du nun buddeln lässt oder selbst Hand anlegst ist dein Entscheidung aber lass Bitte die Schleichwerbung draußen,  sonst möchte jeder gern. Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben es ist deine Entscheidung und selbst große Baufirmen sind sich nicht zu schade zum Geld verdienen. 
Nur ob du soviel ausgeben möchtest mußt du auswählen. 
Ein kleiner Familiärer Arbeitseinsatz für ein WE steigert die Gemeinschaft und erhöht den Spaß beim abkühlen  Da sind schnell freiwillige Helfer gefunden,  wenn es heißt anschließend wird gebadet und gegrillt. 

LG Rene


----------



## blackbird (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Vogel, 
Du kommst aus Jena und suchst Dir eine Erdbaufirma aus München...? 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## S.Hammer (27. Feb. 2014)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.pooldoktor.net/forum/

Mein Nutzername ist gleich


----------



## seppl (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, habe in meinem Album unseren Pool eingestellt. Haben einen zum aufstellen mit Stahlstreben, wird im Herbst wieder abgebaut.
Wir haben eine Solaranlage. Bei uns kommt am Anfang ca. 100 kg Salz rein und die Pumpe mit Chlorinator (kann man zeitlich einstellen) läuft den ganzen Tag.  Super tolles warmes Wasser mit Salzgeschmack (aber nur wenig Salzgeschmack), auf jedem Fall bekommt man keine roten Augen oder die Haut ist gereizt durch z.B. Chlor zugabe.
Leider ist unsere Pumpe dieses Jahr kaputt gegangen, müssen uns nach einer neuen umschauen.

Grüße Marion


----------



## Dragoner74 (28. Feb. 2014)

Mein alter Pool, da der Garten abfällt ist die eine Seite eingegraben und die andere Seite steht frei. Hatte eine Sandfilteranlage. Der Pool hatte einen Durchmesser von 7m. Das wichtigste ist der Filter. Nach einem halben Jahr haben wir eine große Sandfilteranlage gekauft da der Filter der beim Pool dabei, war total überfordert war.
 
Man glaubt es kaum aber das Wasser ist über 15 Jahre alt, es wurde immer nur das Wasser aufgefüllt was verdunstet ist. Im Sommer mindestens ein mal täglich Chlorgehalt prüfen, einmal pro Tag Boden reinigen.
Jetzt ist dort wo der Pool stand mein neuer Grillplatz, ist jetzt noch Überdacht.


----------



## Gabiii (9. Apr. 2014)

Wir haben keinen Pool, dafür ist unser Garten auch viel zu klein. Aber einen Teich solls bald haben


----------

